# Need to identify this Colnago



## jimbojones369 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello

I bought this Colnago on ebay today. I don't have any idea of what model or what year it is, any help identifiying it would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Colnago Mexico (?)*

http://www.raydobbins.com/mexicooro/

looks like same frame.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Mid 1980's. I had a 1983 recently that was quite similar. The main difference I note is the finish of the seat stays where they connect to the seat lug. You can see some of the catalog scans on Marc Bulgiers's site here:

http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

*Need to identify this Colnago,*

If you look at the rear dropout you will see that it is stamped with Colnago C21. As far as i know if you email colnago with this detail they will be able to tell you about your frame,i.e year of production and model.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Dinosaur said:


> http://www.raydobbins.com/mexicooro/
> 
> looks like same frame.


It's similar but not the same. Note the seat stay/seat lug stamping and also the long travel Campagnolo rear dropouts. Colnago went to shorter dropouts with their name on them around 1981.

Also, this is likely the original paint. Look on Marc Bulgier's site at the catalogs. Colnago started using the fishnet paint mask well after 1979-1980.


----------



## jimbojones369 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Good idea*



Ciaran said:


> If you look at the rear dropout you will see that it is stamped with Colnago C21. As far as i know if you email colnago with this detail they will be able to tell you about your frame,i.e year of production and model.



That sounds like a good idea, i might send them an email and see how i go.

Thanks.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Lot's of luck..*



jimbojones369 said:


> That sounds like a good idea, i might send them an email and see how i go.
> 
> Thanks.


Never had any luck with Colnago responding to an email. Maybe you will have better results. You might in the meantime try a Colnago owners forum...


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

There have been several serious efforts my folks on the Classic Rendezvous list to make a timeline based on serial numbers. It's been abandoned each time because there are multiple inconsistencies. At this time, the timeline is a text based version that identifies features for a given year and changes that occur then.


----------

